# No Teeth



## Tadpole (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a goat (Nubian) with no teeth. What would you feed her 
to fatten her up? I just got this goat cause nobody wanted her.
She is so thin I'm really sad I can't get her to eat. What would 
you do?


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Goats have no teeth on the top.
They only have teeth on the bottom.
Thats a normal goat mouth.

If she has absolutely no teeth at all she cant eat roughage, cant chew cud.
I dont see how she could survive long that way.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

I agree with river pines if she _truly _has no teeth she will be extremely difficult to feed. if she as had the front ones kicked out or soemthing and has molars it might be ok with just a little specialized feed. equine senior is your best bet I think. the real stuff (purina) is very soft. some mills sell an equine senior product but they are just as hard as regular pellets and aren't really that good. working her up to it slowly until she eats as much as she wants. I would put her down though if she doesn't have hardly any molars to speak of. it would be nice if they would all go in their sleep when their bodies were failing them but it just doesn't usually work that way.  choke becomes a real problem in animals who can't chew and have to try to swallow barely masticated food.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

We had a horse with no teeth and we fed her a warm mash twice a day. All she had to do was slurp it up. Don't know how it work on a goat that has a rumen. We soaked equine senior and beet pulp in warm water for her


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

I was thinking soaked beet pulp but she would not get all she needs that way. Maybe soak alfalfa pellets and beet pulp and provide minerals. Not sure.


----------



## FD2N4P (May 10, 2007)

i took an old pony from a rescue that had no teeth. i also used soaked beet pulp and soaked equine senior. she did very well for yrs.......sue


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I have had old does with no bottom teeth in the front, and missing a few molars here and there, but no teeth at all, never seen that.

Senior horse feeds are wonderful and so is soaking beet pulp and alfalfa pellets, warm water and make sure it's only as much as she will eat each time it is offered. We also added cottonseed hulls and meal because it's high in protein and super high in rougage. She will get used to anything if you do it slowly enough. The senior feed should be the mainstay of her diet though because it's where her fat and energy will come from for her to put on weight and maintain it.

Now, if she doesn't chew cud, put her down...and why I am not sure you could keep a true gummer alive being how important chewing cud is for her livelyhood. Vicki


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

Please let keep us updated with how she is doing. Hope she does very well for you!


----------



## Tadpole (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the help. Need to say I did look myself in the goats mouth an
found teeth. The man I got her from said she had no teeth(wrong) she is a sweety pie . She lays down holding her head up in the pan I put some feed in and reaches over every now an then to get some. Boy, was he wrong! One thing about her is she is so thin. Do beleave you would call that animal abuse!:flame: I'm so mad till I could through fire at him. She is just so sweet an no one took care of her. He thought she would die and he wouldn't have to deal with it. I do hope that I'm wrong but, I think she could be a very good goat later after I get her back into shape. She is so pityfull you wouldn't
beleave. Just wants someone to love her and I guess she does now. I take her treats and she looks at me with big puppy dog eyes as if to say thank you. I do hope I can get her a little healther in the near future, I will keep you all posted as to her progress.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Before the animal abuse starts...it helps to look at the whole picture like her age. Some goats loose weight when they get in those later years and sometimes its impossible to get weight on them.
Her health, she may have an underlying problem.
Perhaps she was bred and hasnt been able to fatten up.
Some goats are slow to come back into good shape after raising their kids. I have one like that. No matter what we do she always looses condition while suckling her young. It takes a good 6 months to get her back to looking good again.

She could be worm loaded too.

The guy may not of been able to afford good care and thus got rid of her. He may just have been uneducated with goats and didnt know how to care for them.
She may be a goat that has unfixable probs due to no ones fault.
I had a goat with a heart defect that looked like it didnt get good care. 
He eventually died and nothing could of changed anything.

Things happen. Time will tell, maybe.

Give her free choice good quality hay. Worm her. Give her some vitamin shots to boost her up. Give her probios. Add those minerals. Give her quality grains. Add some beat pulp to to help her out.

Then let time tell you how she will do.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

could possibly be wormy. Maybe Johnnes?


----------



## Madfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

And you're not going to harm her at all by worming her. If you don't know when it was last done, it's a good idea. If you don't know what to use, go to dairygoatinfo.com & read up on it.

Madfarmer


----------

